# Head and Shoulders for yeast infection?



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

So I have decided to try an anti-fungal shampoo for Iorek's itching to see if that will help. Since I live so far from my vet I called them to see if they could put a bottle of the shampoo aside and I would get my friend to drop in and get it since he goes to school in that city and comes home here every weekend. 

The vet said that I didn't need to get the shampoo from the vet because it would do the same thing as Nizoral shampoo that you can get at any pharmacy. So, I went to the pharmacy and bought a 120 ml (4 oz) bottle of Nizoral for $17.50!! Ouch! That will be about 2 _maybe_ 3 baths. That is not acceptable since the vet told me to wash him 3-5 times a week with it!

So, I called the vet again today to see if I could buy the shampoo from them since the price is so different (about $18 for 475 ml [16 oz]) but the vet said that I don't even need to do that! I can just get either Head and Shoulders Intensive Treatment shampoo or Selsun Blue. Both of these shampoos have selenium sulfide as an active ingredient. The Nizoral has ketoconazole which is the same as the oral Rx that Iorek just had.

I have a small bottle of the Nizoral and I will try that first. Then I was thinking I would try the Head and Shoulders. 

Does anyone have any experience with this? The shampoo at the vet was called Canadian Medicated or something like that. What do you think? Should I try the Head and Shoulders or should I just get the one from the vet? I don't actually know what the shampoo from the vet has in it. The vet said that the shampoo there is not superior to the H & S or the Selsun Blue. 

Have I mentioned lately that I hate being so far from the vet?!?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I had used the nixoral on my guinea pig once when she had a fungal infection andit worked great. Head and shoulders wouldn't have touched her fungal issue, but don't know about the intensive version. Never heard of it. I think you'd be better off buying the stuff from the vet. Did the vet do testing to determine if this was indeed a fungal/yeast issue or is he just guessing? It sounds like it could just be a case of winter skin in combo with his allergies in which case 3-5 baths a week would only make that worse since he would have NO natural oils to protect or moisturise his skin which would also make him itch. My boston gets bad winter skin because he LOVES to sit in front of the heater vents. I just got a bottle of Avo-Med spray conditioner from Kenic and after just 2 applications I have seen a lot less itching out of him. Something else to consider that a good groomer friend of mine mentioned is using a good Emu oil shampoo or conditioner does wonders (saw that first hand for my mom's shih tzu who had skin issues) Usually I only give my dogs conditioner baths in the winter unless I happen to find a detergent and soap free. A lot of Kenic's avacado line is, and they don't do any animal testing. 

Here's a link. http://glo-marr-kenic.com/item155.htm


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

I've used these idea's myself and for my dog the head and shoulders did nothing!Nizoral however was awesome and selsun blue also worked well.Gotta make sure to rinse VERY well though, my dog doesnt like the whole bath idea so it was a little tough. lol


----------

